# New Archer from New York



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

welcome to AT! This is a good place to get some good information and getting you headed in the right direction!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:

I can recommend the longbow that my hubby has...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=647634

PM me if you want more info on it.

Hope you find the bow that will suit your needs and again, welcome to AT!


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to AT brother New Yorker! :teeth:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Neokinta. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

Ask in the traditional section on here, I'm sure some one on there can suggest you a good bow to start out with.:thumbs_up


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hey, NY!*

Don't know anything about longbows. I have a 50lb Martin compound that I love. Let me know if you have any questions about compounds...

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

Happy Huntin'
Jack


----------



## hotfoot360 (Jul 30, 2008)

welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

